# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Longtail salamander

## Zach

Longtail Salamander _Eurycea longicauda_ *LIFER!*




I have been after one of these guys for a long time and I'm glad I finally got one. VERY cool salamander. He was in weird habitat though, under a log near the edge of a vernal pond. Everthing I've read says they live in creekbeds and caves. Anyway thanks for looking!

----------


## Terry

Very nice photos! Glad you were able to find one. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Zach

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thomas

Very nice! I'm really more of a salamander enthusiast than a frog fanatic. We have a large population of _Eurycea longicauda melanopleura_ where I live. Very neat salamanders!

----------


## Zach

Thanks, I'm pretty sure this one is _E. l. longicauda._ They don't seem to be common here. 
Heres some other sals I've found. 
Southern two Lined salamander _Eurycea cirrigera_ 

Northern Slimy Salamander _Plethodon glutinosus_ 


Eastern Redback Salamander (lead phase) _Plethodon cinerus_ 

Southern Redback Salamander (lead phase) _Plethodon serratus_

----------


## Thomas

Awesome! I wish we had the some Southern Two-lined Salamanders (_Eurycea cirrigera_) here! Those are great looking sals! Do you ever find any _Ambystoma_ species?

----------


## Zach

> Awesome! I wish we had the some Southern Two-lined Salamanders (_Eurycea cirrigera_) here! Those are great looking sals! Do you ever find any _Ambystoma_ species?


Thanks! The two lineds are common in the right areas. Never seen any adult _Ambystoma_ (weird because Indiana has the most species), but I saw lots of eggs and larvae this spring. 
Heres what I think is a _maculatum_ larva that I'm raising. 
 


And some eggs from earlier this year

----------


## Indyaquarist

Cool finds Zach!  Maybe we could go herping next spring.

----------


## Vort

I have an adult A. Maculatum - my state has an abundant population of salamanders, I've been searching for 'em for years, and I've only found one unidentified adult - and a few unkown larvae.

----------

